# What new species would you like to see in the next game?



## Delphine (Jun 28, 2014)

Not sure if a thread like this has already been created, or if there _will_ be any more species but oh well

I really love that they added Hamsters and I know Deers are very popular, so I was wondering what you might want to see in the next game? I would personnaly love to have Bat villagers! I already imagine what a Lazy one would look like... so cute!


----------



## Reindeer (Jun 28, 2014)

in b4 that one guy

Parrots and lizards for me.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Jun 28, 2014)

I would say rats but mice are in the game <.< rats are cuter 
I'd love a meerkat villager, or maybe even possum. C:


----------



## Delphine (Jun 28, 2014)

Mayorofarcadia said:


> I would say rats but mice are in the game <.< rats are cuter
> I'd love a meerkat villager, or maybe even possum. C:



Possums *o*


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Jun 28, 2014)

DelphineCrossing said:


> Possums *o*



Eeeeeeep yes. I adore possums. Any marsupials really, meerkats, quokkas OMG YES A QUOKKA VILLAGER


Spoiler: For non Australians:


----------



## Isabelle for president! (Jun 28, 2014)

Since we have Julian, I want gryphon in next game


----------



## Delphine (Jun 28, 2014)

Isabelle for president! said:


> Since we have Julian, I want gryphon in next game



Now THAT's a great idea!


----------



## Feloreena (Jun 28, 2014)

Sloth villagers and different types of dog models. I want a Siberian Husky villager.


----------



## BerryPop (Jun 28, 2014)

I want more octopi
Marina and zucker are soo cute
but for a new species
i'd go with turtles


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 28, 2014)

I think possums and wallabies x3


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jun 28, 2014)

I wish special NPCs couldnt be the only of their species. ;-; I want more axolotls and owls...


----------



## BerryPop (Jun 28, 2014)

ThePayne22 said:


> I wish special NPCs couldnt be the only of their species. ;-; I want more axolotls and owls...



remember, rover and isabelle arent the only ones of their species.
that's why we could have turtles and alpacas and owls and otters! OTTERS! (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 28, 2014)

we need female lions in the game :C
and not just a tiger recolor, legit Lioness

spider villagers, before you say stuff like "But you catch spiders in the game that would be weiirrrdddd"
Now let me tell you a thing, we have octopi and frog villagers and if you remember both of those animals
are on the list of things that can be caught in the game so don't give me all that hollabaloo

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThePayne22 said:


> I wish special NPCs couldnt be the only of their species. ;-; I want more axolotls and owls...


yes Give us axolotl villagers dammit >:C
and owls as well give us those as well


----------



## xiaonu (Jun 28, 2014)

This is difficult since there seems to be alot of species already or similar ones ^^ Maybe a moose,  more koalas, or seals. ^^


----------



## Astro0 (Jun 28, 2014)

FOXES
ALL THE FOXES
I WANT 5 TOWNS FULL OF FOXES


----------



## Jawile (Jun 28, 2014)

OTTERS!


----------



## Krea (Jun 28, 2014)

I would _love_ to see bats!


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 28, 2014)

Beavers


----------



## Locket (Jun 28, 2014)

Ground hogs!


----------



## Saylor (Jun 28, 2014)

Foxes and pandas!


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jun 29, 2014)

Owls please please please! Or maybe foxes.


----------



## _Moonblast_ (Jun 29, 2014)

Need more octopus! ^.^ and I guess turtles!


----------



## LindseyKate04 (Jun 29, 2014)

I am obsessed with foxes, so they are a must. And all of the bat villager drawings that I've seen are adorable!


----------



## Time-Machine (Jun 29, 2014)

Seconding bats and owls and reptiles of all sorts! Also maybe porcupines? I think prickly porcupines would be cute.


----------



## CutiePieJacob (Jun 29, 2014)

You know what i think everyone would love to see in the news game, like villager wise, I've seen a lot of people saying 'oh Bats!!" or "sharks yo sharks r da bomb" but you know, these are all great ideas! However, I think that we all really know what we want... It's just such a well known staple of the AC series, I think everyone who has EVER played the game knows about them, these animals are a staple of a generation, and oh my goodness gracious, if they included them in the next installment, I'm sure you, as well as the rest of the fandom, would faint from the near beauty of these majestic creatures... I think we all know what we want to see in the next game!!! 


Spoiler



_sea bass villagers_


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 29, 2014)

CutiePieJacob said:


> You know what i think everyone would love to see in the news game, like villager wise, I've seen a lot of people saying 'oh Bats!!" or "sharks yo sharks r da bomb" but you know, these are all great ideas! However, I think that we all really know what we want... It's just such a well known staple of the AC series, I think everyone who has EVER played the game knows about them, these animals are a staple of a generation, and oh my goodness gracious, if they included them in the next installment, I'm sure you, as well as the rest of the fandom, would faint from the near beauty of these majestic creatures... I think we all know what we want to see in the next game!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I lol'd in my head at this


----------



## MayorCecilia (Jun 29, 2014)

Astro0 said:


> FOXES
> ALL THE FOXES
> I WANT 5 TOWNS FULL OF FOXES



i SOOOOOOO AGREE I WOULD LOVE TO HAVE A TOWN FULL OF FOXES


----------



## chris1355 (Jun 30, 2014)

hedgehogs

- - - Post Merge - - -



Time-Machine said:


> Seconding bats and owls and reptiles of all sorts! Also maybe porcupines? I think prickly porcupines would be cute.



i think the problem is we have the two owls in the museum and mabel, sable, and labelle are porcupines


----------



## Delphine (Jun 30, 2014)

CutiePieJacob said:


> You know what i think everyone would love to see in the news game, like villager wise, I've seen a lot of people saying 'oh Bats!!" or "sharks yo sharks r da bomb" but you know, these are all great ideas! However, I think that we all really know what we want... It's just such a well known staple of the AC series, I think everyone who has EVER played the game knows about them, these animals are a staple of a generation, and oh my goodness gracious, if they included them in the next installment, I'm sure you, as well as the rest of the fandom, would faint from the near beauty of these majestic creatures... I think we all know what we want to see in the next game!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



How did you guess?! xD


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 30, 2014)

chris1355 said:


> hedgehogs
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


I don't see how that should mean there can't be villager types of those species
considering the fact that there are dog and cat SNPCs and we have tons of those as villager types
sure cats and dogs are really tech generic when it comes to things but still.


----------



## Saylor (Jun 30, 2014)

chris1355 said:


> hedgehogs
> 
> i think the problem is we have the two owls in the museum and mabel, sable, and labelle are porcupines



I thought they were hedgehogs? I could be wrong, I can hardly tell the difference between the two haha.


----------



## mylkette (Jun 30, 2014)

I'd like more aquatic type animals. Maybe some actual newt and an otter villager? Besides Lyle I don't get to have my otter love. Oh and Sea Lions! Those would be adorable. Maybe a Leopard Gecko... Or a Gerbil... I want lots of different villagers!


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jun 30, 2014)

I want a super secret, super hard to get villager that gives out a lot of cash but will sometimes regurgitate fruit and money from towns you've visited. I want him to be a big, pink sphere with a face. Kirby.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 30, 2014)

Bats! They would stay up reallly late, and sleep until like 12 pm. They would request the night-owl ordinance ^0^
Also, Donkeys, they would be smaller, furrier horses.


----------



## kattykake (Jun 30, 2014)

Raccoons would be adorable!


----------



## fruitful (Jun 30, 2014)

pandas would seriously be the cutest.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 30, 2014)

scarf wearing snakes


----------



## purrheart (Jul 1, 2014)

fruitful said:


> pandas would seriously be the cutest.



yes yes yes panda villagers would complete me. 
also different breeds of dog/cat villagers... shibe? much cute. very village completingness. so wow.
sorry sorry sorry i still love that meme okay


----------



## K9Ike (Jul 1, 2014)

a panda
http://38.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m7uzl2G3LZ1ra452wo1_500.gif


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Jul 1, 2014)

in-a-pickle said:


> Bats! They would stay up reallly late, and sleep until like 12 pm. They would request the night-owl ordinance ^0^
> Also, Donkeys, they would be smaller, furrier horses.


Donkeys?! That would be soooo cute! I want them now! Also the bats.


----------



## Snoop (Jul 1, 2014)

Turtles would be amazing.


----------



## Jollian (Jul 1, 2014)

um


_blobfish villagers_


----------



## purrheart (Jul 1, 2014)

mayorjillian said:


> um
> View attachment 53659
> _blobfish villagers_



+1

- - - Post Merge - - -

blobfish are actually so cute tho i mean look at that lil face!!


----------



## ForestRabbit (Jul 1, 2014)

Whales and dolphins <3.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 1, 2014)

tinytaylor said:


> scarf wearing snakes



this must happen.


----------



## strawberrywine (Jul 1, 2014)

Raccoons


----------



## Joe_alker (Jul 1, 2014)

Tanuki, pandas, red pandas, turtles, and....




			
				tinytaylor said:
			
		

> scarf wearing snakes


----------



## NyaaChan (Jul 1, 2014)

Turtles, Chameleons, Ferrets *-*, Otters, Platypus *_*. Crabs


----------



## PockiPops (Jul 1, 2014)

alpaca villagers :3


----------



## Delphine (Jul 1, 2014)

NyaaChan said:


> Ferrets *-* Platypus *_*



Oh yeah! A must! >w<


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Jul 1, 2014)

Fennec Foxes. That would be awesome.


----------



## CheyLily (Jul 1, 2014)

edit


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 1, 2014)

I would very much like for some of the Shopkeeper animal species as villagers (porcupines, alpacas, giraffes, etc). :>


----------



## Byebi (Jul 2, 2014)

I'd really like to see more aquatic animals. 
if it happened i'd turn my town into bikini bottom ayyy


----------



## Mr Coffee (Jul 3, 2014)

We need turtles!


----------



## Nekar88 (Jul 4, 2014)

You are all looking at this the wrong way, I say they should just start working on Poke-Crossing already!


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 5, 2014)

Nekar88 said:


> You are all looking at this the wrong way, I say they should just start working on Poke-Crossing already!



If you mean, like, having Pok?mon as villagers, sure. However, if you mean using our villagers to fight then nahhh. I mean, imagine that... *"Chrissy! Use 'Polka-Dot Punch'!"*


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 7, 2014)

Nekar88 said:


> You are all looking at this the wrong way, I say they should just start working on Poke-Crossing already!


man an animal crossing pokemon cross over would be so rad <3
Pokemon villagars <33 just aaahhh


----------



## Starlight (Jul 7, 2014)

I really want foxes, weasels, and skunks ;u;


----------



## narzulbur (Jul 7, 2014)

Platypuses omg.....

- - - Post Merge - - -

i'd love for them to add a few more personality types too


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 7, 2014)

narzulbur said:


> Platypuses omg.....
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i'd love for them to add a few more personality types too


This.

Plus, I'd like if each personality type could apply to both genders. Like lazy/cranky females and normal/uchi (big brother-y) males. It would be pretty rad.


----------



## Mylin (Jul 8, 2014)

Foxes! *o*


----------



## Lou (Jul 8, 2014)

I would love to see owls *--* !!
Thibou/Blathers <3

I'm afraid bringing too many things at the museum, because his blushing face is too precious and I don't want it to stop!!


----------



## Rolltide4900 (Jul 10, 2014)

Turtles. Definitely turtles.


----------



## oreo (Jul 10, 2014)

Rolltide4900 said:


> Turtles. Definitely turtles.



YES YES YES. ; 3 ;


----------



## Bcat (Jul 10, 2014)

more big cats like jaguars.


----------



## Creamy (Jul 10, 2014)

bats, and maybe sea animals


----------



## amped4jr88 (Jul 11, 2014)

Snakes. Yeah thats right, imagine how creepy it would be taking to a villager that cant stand up or maybe they would coil up and talk to you. Ok. I am ONLY KIDDING. lol But maybe foxes or turtles or raccoons. I know those kind of are only for like the special characters so far but I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Meira (Jul 11, 2014)

I'd love to see otters and turtles and more pandas. Cute ones not like Chester or Chow


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 11, 2014)

I would love to see Foxes or Chinchillas


----------



## Rachel Ray (Jul 12, 2014)

I really want more aquatic animals. I love love love jellyfish! but I kind of doubt that would ever happen sadly.


----------



## GameLaxer (Jul 12, 2014)

Isabelle for president! said:


> Since we have Julian, I want gryphon in next game



I second that 100%. That's an amazing idea.  Maybe the inclusion of more fantasy-ish creatures? idk xD but not too far-fetched that AC becomes a diff genre entirely.

- - - Post Merge - - -

hmm a sphinx would be really cool  but i think that has the face of a human :/ so that's not really an animal, right? idk xD


----------



## Fuzzysaurus Rex (Jul 13, 2014)

Oh yes. Lizards, Turtles, Foxes, Camels, Seals, Bats, Sharks, Dolphins (we have Octopi, so why not), I could go on. Special Human NPCs could even be interesting.


----------

